# How to change passwords for Uber-lyft



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Been looking around and don't see where you can change your sign in passwords.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

We can't help you, if you don't post your passwords for each.




JK, don't post them please


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well I hear a lot about online theft and how you should always use different passwords.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Been looking around and don't see where you can change your sign in passwords.


Out of interest I decided to check myself.
I found it in my copy of the Uber driver app in 3 clicks. I also found it in a simple google search.
Of course you could have sent a request via the app and got an answer sooner.

DRider85 I noticed that some of your posts relate to Uber basics.
May I suggest you check this link thoroughly to assist you.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Just direct message me your password and ill get it taken care of for you...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Grand said:


> Out of interest I decided to check myself.
> I found it in my copy of the Uber driver app in 3 clicks. I also found it in a simple google search.
> Of course you could have sent a request via the app and got an answer sooner.
> 
> ...


He's a troll. Unusual in that he seeks attention not by insulting others, but by asking the most basic, facile questions. Not a traditional troll, but a troll nonetheless.


----------

